# Easton EC-90 carbon road bar $80!



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

I just ordered an Easton® Carbon EC-90 Oversized road handlebar from Performance for $80 plus shipping. The handlebar retails for $189.99. For some reason they are selling them for $99 but when you use the 20% off coupon that you can find in this forum it ends up being $80.

Just thought I would let everyone know about this one.


----------

